# Lochside camping west coast of Scotland



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks like we might be off shortly up to the Isle of Arran. Been loads of times so know all about it there. Its possible I might extend the trip and go up the west coast or inland a bit beyond Arran. I bought a Kayak recently and would like some recommendations of scenic locations near lochs or rivers or sheltered coastline (sea lochs or fresh). Preferably wild camps or basic low cost sites where I can get out on the water. Any ideas?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

'sheltered coastline' Barry? I thought you were a surfing dude now:surprise::laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Give us a clue where you are going, I might have a couple.

We were oot n aboot yesterday Barry and I've never seen so many MoHos, quite a few had a couple of proper Kayaks on the roof racks.

Just sayin.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am not sure where we are going. We will be going to Arran for sure but I know that inside out. If there is not much work on and we get bored of Arran I might extend the trip and hop across to Kintyre and up the west coast towards Oban and maybe a bit further up or in. I doubt I will get as far as Westeross and Applecross area but you never know. Certainly no further up that that.

Ive done all the islands so not really fussed about going back to any of them but Im just wondering if there are a few picturesque lochs either inland or near the coast with cracking spots or small sites near the water. Hopefully somewhere we can cycle as well or Michelle can walk.

If I get the Kayak back Geoff or a replacement I wont be going surfing with it again.


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

This place has been on my list. Feedback has been good from people I know http://www.ardfernmotorhomepark.com

There is a Facebook page for Scottish motorhome wild camping
https://www.facebook.com/groups/246972858789245/?ref=bookmarks

It's free to join and plenty of advice there. I like Tayvallich. Campsite not cheap but a couple of spots exist just outside the village. The local pub is great for food too. There's a bay just about a mile from a right turn in the middle of the village where you should be able to park and launch your titanic. Clear water. Locally there's some history with one of the eRliest chapels linked to early Christian missionaries and nearby Kilmartin churchyard is supposed to contain graves from knights Templars.. The crinan Canal and Crinan itself worth a visit and the ?Beaver trail in the Knapdale Forest might be of interest.


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

I should have said that it's not too far from the northernmost Arran to mainland crossing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sevenup said:


> This place has been on my list. Feedback has been good from people I know http://www.ardfernmotorhomepark.com
> 
> There is a Facebook page for Scottish motorhome wild camping
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/246972858789245/?ref=bookmarks
> ...


Thanks for that. That motorhome park looks superb. Bit pricey though. Well it is for me as I am used to paying £0.00.  I do wish places would do costs without EHU as we dont need it, otherwise it does indeed look spot on.

I am a full member of the wildies and have posted on there and have access to all their POI but there are so many of them, finding the good ones is very time consuming.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Kintail and Lochalsh is a great place for Kayaking and walking. You can paddle up the coast to Kyle of Lochalsh and on to Plockton or over to Skye or drop in on Eileen Donan Castle - everybody else does. There's a CC site at Morvich, too expensive for you I know, but there's a decent parking area at the Cemetery just off the main road after you cross the causeway. The SNT run kayaking courses from their base at Morvich next to the CC site. There's a decent cafe/restaurant, The Jacobite, a mile away and a hotel/pub on the other side of the road.

The good lady can climb Sgurr an Airgid right from the parking spot, or try some of the low level walks up the two glens, or the fantastic Falls of Glomach. (the SNT do regular guided walks) There's another good walk from Shiel Bridge just a couple of miles away up a glen to Loch Coire nan Crogachan and an easy cycle over the other side of Loch Alsh to Totaig where there used to be a ferry to Dornie from where you can walk round the coast to Glenelg and back, or if you're adventurous try the climb up to Bealach Ratagan and then freewheel all the way down again or over to Glenelg. There's a couple of parking spots up near the bealach for a great view. There's also Loch Cluanie, a Hydro reservoir, a few miles before Lochalsh with lots of parking places and you can always fall into the Loch Cluanie Hotel and boost the local economy.

We lived at Dornie for a few years and I think the scenery is some of the best in Scotland.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

wug said:


> Kintail and Lochalsh is a great place for Kayaking and walking. You can paddle up the coast to Kyle of Lochalsh and on to Plockton or over to Skye or drop in on Eileen Donan Castle - everybody else does. There's a CC site at Morvich, too expensive for you I know, but there's a decent parking area at the Cemetery just off the main road after you cross the causeway. The SNT run kayaking courses from their base at Morvich next to the CC site. There's a decent cafe/restaurant, The Jacobite, a mile away and a hotel/pub on the other side of the road.
> 
> The good lady can climb Sgurr an Airgid right from the parking spot, or try some of the low level walks up the two glens, or the fantastic Falls of Glomach. (the SNT do regular guided walks) There's another good walk from Shiel Bridge just a couple of miles away up a glen to Loch Coire nan Crogachan and an easy cycle over the other side of Loch Alsh to Totaig where there used to be a ferry to Dornie from where you can walk round the coast to Glenelg and back, or if you're adventurous try the climb up to Bealach Ratagan and then freewheel all the way down again or over to Glenelg. There's a couple of parking spots up near the bealach for a great view. There's also Loch Cluanie, a Hydro reservoir, a few miles before Lochalsh with lots of parking places and you can always fall into the Loch Cluanie Hotel and boost the local economy.
> 
> We lived at Dornie for a few years and I think the scenery is some of the best in Scotland.


Great stuff thanks. I think I have been to some of that area after I did skye with some friends a few years ago. Not been in the motorhome though but I do remember it being stunning. I found this spot at the bottom end of Loch Duich just now. https://www.google.com/maps/@57.223...4!1sN0aiM5xSKPrPrih_xvGlFg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Skye might be another possibility if we go up that way. Again only been once many years ago.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Great stuff thanks. I think I have been to some of that area after I did skye with some friends a few years ago. Not been in the motorhome though but I do remember it being stunning. I found this spot at the bottom end of Loch Duich just now. https://www.google.com/maps/@57.223...4!1sN0aiM5xSKPrPrih_xvGlFg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Skye might be another possibility if we go up that way. Again only been once many years ago.


Barry if you decide to go to Skye I can give you a couple of wilding spots from 2 years ago - would have to dig them out from the log.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Great stuff thanks. I think I have been to some of that area after I did skye with some friends a few years ago. Not been in the motorhome though but I do remember it being stunning. I found this spot at the bottom end of Loch Duich just now. https://www.google.com/maps/@57.223...4!1sN0aiM5xSKPrPrih_xvGlFg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Skye might be another possibility if we go up that way. Again only been once many years ago.


I have some great pictures of Mam Ratagan, we'd driven past it loads of times, but it was always too full to stop and gaze, but what a place that is.

Hmm, only got two left, god knows where the others went.

this a panorama shot, zoom in and go left to right.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can pretty much stop anywhere on Skye if there is a space and it's level, the road up to Portree has loads of places, across the middle, got to be the best of the islands for wilding.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Kev and Geoff. Skye maybe a possibility. I spent a few days there about ten years ago before getting the ferry to the outer islands. All I Remember about it is getting bitten to death by midges when we pitched camp by some loch and then drinking some locally brewed rocket fuel beer which was lethal.  Cant remember anything else.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks Kev and Geoff. Skye maybe a possibility. I spent a few days there about ten years ago before getting the ferry to the outer islands. All I Remember about it is getting bitten to death by midges when we pitched camp by some loch and then drinking some locally brewed rocket fuel beer which was lethal.  Cant remember anything else.


Hmm, west coast is a no go area for me, even with Skin so soft (not that I need it), east is okay though usually, but border has enough to keep us interested, just not so many of the bigger lumpy bits.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hmm, west coast is a no go area for me, even with Skin so soft (not that I need it), east is okay though usually, but border has enough to keep us interested, *just not so many of the bigger lumpy bits.*


I thought they are one of the reasons to go to Scotland:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I thought they are one of the reasons to go to Scotland:laugh:


Akcherly old tar infested lungs BarryD may be alright, I remember when I was still stupid and smoked   they didn't bother me at all hardly.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I spoke to Tuggers last night and he says that the scenery is stunning but the midges have been absolutely awful. It does put me off a bit. I only remember having a problem with them once on Arran though and dont remember any on the other islands. Maybe the fact that the islands usually have a good breeze keeps them away although they sell Midge busters on Arran so presumably they are an issue.

If we go further up it will be July I guess.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I found this midge forecaster site. https://www.smidgeup.com/midge-forecast/

Looks like Mull is a bit hot right now but Arran is midge free.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

Buy some antihistamine tablets, one a day

We were bitten alive once, I looked terrifying, huge Weals,itching like mad

Went to the chemist for cream, no he said you need this, antihistamine tablets

The buggers still bit but I did not react

We never travel anywhere without them since

Sandra


----------

